# Help with Java Fern



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey, I have some java fern, where the leaves are starting to look weird, as if it had algue or something, can anyone help?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

that's not java fern maybe anubias? if it is the it's very common for anubias to have some sort of algae on it.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya it looks like anubias, they don't like light nor do they need much to live. I kept mine to the side without any direct light and it still had green spot algae. So I moved it underneathe the driftwood that was completely shaded by java ferns and it grew fine without algae.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Anubias has poor resistance to algae growth on it's leaves, usually happens in medium to high light, like mentioned. You can take a very soft sponge or some wetted filter floss to gentle wipe each of the affected leaves. Frequent pruning of the larger older leaves will help too, but anubias is a slow and steady grower for the most part, so clipping while maintaining a dense planting of it is slowgoing.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

That is definitely not java fern.

As said, looks more like anubias.


----------

